

Request HN: Boycott Apple until it increases worker audit compliance by 11% - gw666
http://www.change.org/petitions/tell-apple-you-wont-contribute-to-increased-human-suffering

======
gw666
I started this petition/boycott even though I really need to update my iPod
touch as soon as the next one comes out--that's how important I think the
situation is.

The way I see it, workers will continue to work under worse and worse
conditions until people say "Stop--there's no justification for doing that,
not even for profit!" If not now, will we still be buying products when a
worker dies for every 10 units (of whatever) made? Every 5?

I remember a short story by the great Cordwainer Smith
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cordwainer_Smith>) about galactic diplomats
being outraged by the torture of innocent beings on some planet. These beings
were tortured because their sweat (under torture) produced the most potent
aphrodesiac in the galaxy. The story ends with the two diplomats drinking this
liqueur, saying something like "Yes, this is an outrage, but what are you
going to do? This stuff is magnificent!"

Please consider signing this pledge. You may say that it's futile in the face
of the total number of iPhones sold in 2011 (something like 73 million), but
however many signatures _this_ petition gets, the next one will get more, and
someday the lost sales will convince Apple (or whatever company is being
targeted) that it _must_ change its business practices in order to make more
money. It may take five or ten years for this to happen, but there's already a
movement talking in this direction.

Please visit the petition ([http://www.change.org/petitions/tell-apple-you-
wont-contribu...](http://www.change.org/petitions/tell-apple-you-wont-
contribute-to-increased-human-suffering)) and click the tab labeled "About
this Petition" for more details.

Thank you for your consideration.

Gregg Williams petition organizer former senior editor at BYTE magazine,
1979-1988 Apple Direct/Apple Directions editor at Apple Computer, 1988-1998

